# Full moon mania on the Florida Middle Grounds



## Harbison

Part 1 of 2:
Full moon mania on the Florida Middle Grounds:
Mangrove snapper have a tendency to go 'crazy' during periods of the full moon. A couple of days before the moon is at its brightest is by many considered to be the best of the best time to pursue this very hard to fool little bait thief. Night time fishing can be spectacular. However, many feel that fishing slacks off the day of the full moon and picks up again a couple of days after. The full moon for the month of May is Saturday, 5/25 12:27 A.M. 
Three P.M. Friday afternoon, forty excited anglers and a crew of five board the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, in search of, 'Full moon mania on the Florida Middle Grounds.' Captains Brion and John gently guide the Florida under John's Pass bridge and immediately set sail for the very heart of the Grounds. This is going to be a serious trip. Just one little problem, we will start fishing Saturday morning, you guessed it, 12:30 A.M. Will the mangos be stuffed from feasting or ready to stuff themselves all over again. Only one way to find out. Joe, what do you think?

Joe tells us we had better be in top condition for a long hard fight. OK! Sounds like Tammy Philly cheese steak for starters and then let's hit the bunks. Now that was one short night, but we are ready. Oh no! Looks like the same old problem, we just can't get away from the American red snapper:


Mister Tim Fischer, Nineveh, Indiana, has traveled 1,000 miles to fish the Florida Middle Grounds on the Florida Fisherman. Can this man from the 'land of the Indians' really catch the very elusive mangrove snapper? Tim, that's a very good start. What a smile. Tim is one happy camper:

Melissa, girl you are showing us how to do it:

Will the mangos be chewing on the very day of the full moon? Well! The sun has not appeared and the Florida's number one huge fish box is almost full. So much for 'slacking off' the day of the full moon:

Ever see a rabbit puffer fish? Now that's a big one. Captain Brion is amazed:

Sun-up over the Florida Middle Grounds: Breathtaking!

Joe makes sure our fish are always in top condition:


----------



## Harbison

*Part 2 of 2*

Jeff, now that's a nice AJ. What a fight:

The American reds just will not leave us alone:

Lunch time, Jersey Girl Tammy time. Tammy does things with that grill that defies the imagination. That's not just beer batter dipped fish, that's the Tammy special:

Tim, you are showing us 'Crackers' how to do it. Now this is one 'Hoosier' that can really fish:

Donna, come back next week when it's pay back time:

Woman, you are some 'fisher-girl!'

Captain Brion is so proud of our tuna:

Look at the tags in those red grouper. These fish have been caught, tagged by the FWC, and lived to fight again. Always report a tagged fish. Actual on the water data is so important in the management of our fishery. The number to call is on the tag.
Way to go Melissa & Ron. Way to go!


Carl, way to go! This man from Sun City is putting on a real show for us today:

OK! Mom...we are hungry! What's for dinner? 
Wow! Tammy has gone Italian. That's not just lasagna, that's Jersey girl lasagna:

Sun down over the Florida Middle Grounds...Priceless!

The day time fishing has been really slow. Hopefully we will have a decent evening bite:

It's looking good, really good!


The evening bite is really strong. Once again the mangos are going 'crazy!' Tim Fischer, our new friend form the great state of Indiana, ends up with a limit catch of 20 mangrove snapper, and much, much more. Tim, what do you think of our Florida fishing?. Bob, seven little words says it all, "I will be back, and back soon!" I love to catch gag grouper. Ron you are indeed 'hooked!' Bob, in my wildest dreams I never imagined 'Full moon mania on the Florida Middle Grounds' would be like this.
Well! it's almost over. In between pictures, I actually caught a dozen really nice mangos myself. Oh well! Think I will have a snack before hitting my bunk:

As I enjoy my treat I still see mangrove snapper coming over the rails from bow to stern. Our total is now pushing four hundred. Ok! That's it for now. We will be back! Bunks here we come:
Not bad, not bad at all!

Jeff, you are going to need a bigger cart:

Not sure who won the various jack pots, but here are some of the contenders:



With warmer weather the mango fishing will get even better. And just think, next Saturday is American red pay back time, and then comes gag grouper. This is going to be good!
Check out the short video of our trip. (Click on the link)




Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Captdroot

*Ah, and June and July are still to come*

Bob, will be you able to stand another two full moon trips? Looks like the weather was "made to order"............. for full moon mango madness!


----------



## Harbison

It was a little rough, but nothing too bad. Heck! I would love to go again anytime. These trips are major fun! Bob


----------



## BILL MONEY

I may have to come down and take one of those trips... looks like a blast... i do overnight trips up here but hitting somewhere different is always cool !! i will give you a heads up to see if you are going during when i might make it down... sister and brother n law bought a weekend house down in port richey so i have somewhere to stay for free !! After decking on boats up here its always fun to "let the deckhand handle it" when i go to another area... lol


----------



## Harbison

Sir, it would be an honor. I go just about every Friday. If you are coming down I will make it a point to be there. Try to get as close to my fishing spot # 23 as you can. I will feature you in my article. Bob


----------



## BILL MONEY

check on that !! have a good friend i fish with up here that ill make come with me !! If you ever read some of the bluewater reports for our area and see mention of a 18 ft boat 80 miles out that would be him or us ..lol


----------



## Harbison

Bluewater: Will check it out.
18 ft. boat 80 miles out: A statistic just waiting to happen


----------



## mjg21

Great report nice read ,, looked like a lot of fun. With a sore arm!!


----------



## mjg21

I would hate to be the one cleaning all those!!


----------



## BILL MONEY

only take a few hours... i used to fillet over 1000 lbs a day by myself with dexter russell knives... we owned a fish house and thats what i did for a living then...


----------



## Harbison

We had a blast! As a rule I do not fish too often. My photography & reports seem to make so many people happy. That I truly love. Sharing our great sport with fellow sportsmen/women is for me a dream come true. I will be fishing a lot during American red season, I love catching, and eating them. After that a long gag season. We in the Sunshine state have so very much to be thankful for:

I plan to be sitting on the Florida Middle Grounds twelve midnight next Saturday morning. We have been waiting for this a long time. Then, after that, June 4, my daughter Dee & I will be in hot pursuit of the Florida Wild Boar hog. Watch out Tiger Island Outfitters, here we come:
Dee & I hope to see this next week:

Bob, and daughter Dee, Harbison


----------



## Harbison

It would be a real honor to have you join us. I will feature you in my report! Bob


----------



## Dragsmoker

Great report! And man that Lasagna looks good! lol


----------



## Harbison

*For the love of sharing!*

:thumbsup: Thank you sir. Jersey girl Tammy is not a cook, she is a real chef. I will tell her what you think of her masterpiece.


----------



## Captdroot

*Bob*

Ran that trip a few times in the late 90's out of Cedar Key. A 20' x 8' custom built boat. Seventy-two miles from the marker to north eastern corner. Could only go when all signs pointed towards a good ride. Always had to know when to call it off and settle for 20-40 miles off. Had some great trips, always carried 2 of everything. Without exercising some good seamanship, a forty footer can lead to disaster. Also, I believe it is about 75 miles to NW corner off the marker at Apalachicola.

Learned how to fish back on Hubbard's old boats in the 70's. Full moon in May, June, and July are awesome mango bites. 30mi x 5mi of plenty of 5', 10', 20' ridges/drops. 120' up to 85', then down to 120', then more and more. The SE side drops to 26 and 27 fathom. Some very large Florida lobster out there too.

Bob, good luck in June. With some decent weather, getting 4 RS won't take long, then y'all will work on Mangos, AJ's, scamps, etc. Bet sleeping on the ride in...... will come easy.


----------



## Harbison

Will be in Cedar Key hog hunting next week. 
Experience can lead to great extended trips in a smaller boat. I once had a 20 foot & a 25 footer. Went way offshore. We started in the bays & learned our limitations before venturing out. Having the proper equipment is also very important. We always had a long range radio with us. Best of luck. Would love to hear some reports of your adventures. 
We have been seeing plenty of American reds & gag grouper. All indications point towards a great season. Best! Bob & Dee


----------



## Harbison

"only take a few hours... i used to fillet over 1000 lbs a day by myself with dexter russell knives... we owned a fish house and thats what i did for a living then..."
I love to watch the pros clean fish. People who really know what they are doing are so very good. Now me, that's a different story. I can get the job done, however, we won't even talk about the time involved. 


I too use Dexter Russell knives. In fact, I have a favorite I have been using for years. 
I also use a 'Mister Twister' Saltwater electric fillet knife. Bob


----------



## BILL MONEY

i would were out a dexter 9" boning knife ever couple months... i cleaned on average 1000#s hole weight of triggers a day.. then another 300 + of snapper grouper or aj to make fill our orders to restaurants... you are not allowed to use electric in a fish house because they cost you about 5-10 percent yeild depending on the fish... my yeild on triggers was 30 -35% boneless depending on the size .. snapper was around 45 % or more also depending on the size... 5 % x 1000 is an addition 5 # per hundred.. 50 on the thousand at $8 a pound... thats per day... it adds up quick... lol my uncle would have made me work for free if i had cost him that... lol


----------



## Harbison

BILL MONEY: Thanks for adding so much to this thread. I never realized that about electric knives, but it stands to reason. You simply do not have the 'feel!' 
Those darn trigger fish are one of the hardest I have ever tried top clean. 
This forum is a very valuable learning tool. Thank you BIG MONEY and so many others who are so willing to share their knowledge. We all have something to contribute, and something to learn. Bob


----------

